# Top Gear "freeze Their Nuts Off"



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't forget to watch it tonight at 8.00 on BBC2 looks a laugh.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That was interesting, classic TG challenge.

I met Fiennes at one of his lectures, a very interesting guy indeed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very funny indeed, if I hadn't seen the post I would have missed it









BTW Love the bumper dumper


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very good stuff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well you have to respect that as a feat, some real good snow and ice tips from the Icelandic mechanics







I like the bungee tow rope idea and how cool was the lighter fuel tyre refitting









And how fit is the Hamster?? Well impressed

Good programme







finally got something for my licence fee, although the BBC won't like Clarkson's closing lines


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wonder if PG could use the lighter fuel trick


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've seen the lighter fluid trick before, however the bungee one is new to me.

One thing they didn't talk about the engine freezing. A cousin in Canada works designing power lines and when he gets dropped off in the helicopter on site visits he often has to light a fire under the truck to get the oil liquid enough for it to be able to crank over! There are lots of stories in his department about guys setting fire to the trucks!!

Hamster is really fit, he's been on his wheel a lot since is accident. I heard something about his running 18 miles to his daughters birthday party so he didn't miss it....


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I missed most of it due to cooking the dinner, but I saw the bit when he was showing off the vehicle, and those big tyres, I knew he would do the lighter fluid thing........they did a similar thing when they went to Iceland (I think it was TG), think my brain has gone to mush

H- yeah he got stuck in the floods and ran to be home for the party


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Overall another cracking bit of entertainment from the TG team









Guess they got picked up by Helicopter or something for the return journey then?! Would have also liked to see the Hamster actually arrive at the pole...

Your right about Richard Hammond, had to abandon his Porsche in Cheltenham in the floods on Friday and jogged 16 miles to his home the other side for his daughters 4th birthday... then the next day he was out and about with a boat helping some of those stranded in the floods... the guy is just far too nice, see him in town a fair bit too









Back the program... I wish the BBC would release a DVD of all their little mini adventures they've had over the past few years, I'b buy it and I know all my friends would, they have done some cracking stuff


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

My favourite TG adventure has to be the one with the Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nobody has mentioned the dogs and how amazing they are my dog was going nuts with all the howling.

those challenges are all on a dvd i think they had it free one month on the magazine.

did anyone or has anyone watched the series heroes ive just finished the series on the sci fi channel-its pretty good well worth a watch.

if you have seen it check out this t shirt.170133486933


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Watching it at the moment, very interesting. However one episode a week will bug me, time to break out the torrent client I think


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> those challenges are all on a dvd i think they had it free one month on the magazine.


Oh yeah, I shoudl really pay more attention to DVD releases then I guess!!

Top Gear - The Challenges


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Richard Hammond is a plucky little sod by any standard. I hope he takes out the gobshite pair on the next challenge.









That truck was a bit solid though, even when driven by two :*****: 's .


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i missed this as well







,luckily its on iso hunt already with plently of seeds for you torrent folks







,my favourite was the usa special


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It was very entertaining.

I bet Sir Ranulph Fiennes felt like kicking the TV to bits when he saw the big red truck make it before the dogs.

I heard them say some of the hand held electronic gear stopped working.

Interesting question then...................in those extreme low temperatures which watch would you choose?

LCD may freeze, oils in mechanical watches may thicken and slow the watch up or even stop it. Which watch would you choose then to keep going accurately and be a reliable tool?

I think I'd pick an Eco Drive analogue or Casio analogue with solar power or 10 year battery.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eco drive is solar power. No mechanical winding mechanism at all


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Kinetic or autoquartz


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Watched it and enjoyed it!

Couldn't see what watches they were wearing, but it didn't look like anything special. Mind you, the watch isn't really any colder than the wrist it is attached to (unless it's worn outside the clothes), so if it's cold enough to effect the watch, you might already be in trouble...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You might want to know what time it is when you are in trouble


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Griff said:


> You might want to know what time it is when you are in trouble


i gather hypothermia causes extreme confusion and ppl do odd things like take all their clothes off if they get it







,i guess a chrono would be in order so you could see how long you lasted


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

It was an awesome bit of telly, really impressive. I've always thought that the cinematography on Top Gear was great - it really shows when they do specials like this. I was gutted for the Hamster, at one point I really thought he'd make it. Also stuck around for Heroes afterwards, wasn't really expecting to like it but it surprised me.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> It was an awesome bit of telly, really impressive. I've always thought that the cinematography on Top Gear was great - it really shows when they do specials like this. I was gutted for the Hamster, at one point I really thought he'd make it. Also stuck around for Heroes afterwards, wasn't really expecting to like it but it surprised me.


Yes they certainly have high standards when it comes to contact. They love using the blue filters on lens. Yes it would be interesting to see what the times where like for them both.

I really liked it, so I'm downloading all of Season 1 at the moment so I get to see it, the DVD box set isn't out until December when I will buy it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> It was very entertaining.
> 
> I bet Sir Ranulph Fiennes felt like kicking the TV to bits when he saw the big red truck make it before the dogs.
> 
> I heard them say some of the hand held electronic gear stopped working.


Did you see the credits too?

Sir Ranulph Clarkson

Sir Ranulph May

Sir Ranulph Hammond

etc

etc


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I think I'd have to wear an Amphibia and a cheap original Swatch...

Both the bloody things have an annoying habit of dying of no known cause when laid away, but I've never killed a good one in use... and I've worked both hard...

Also, it would be sooo cool to be able to say in the pub for the rest of your life that you wore a thirty quid watch to the Pole... (although I'd I'd have to add 'because it was the best one I owned...')

"I thought it was a bit irresponsible of that guy to push Clarkson into that freezing water like that , could easily have killed him "

Yeah, but...

that's why it was funny....


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Bloody good viewing for a change ,beats big







brother


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Try Studio 60 now on More 4. It's written by Aaron Sorkin, so it should be good







Very clever scripts, like with the West Wing and Sports Night.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Griff said:


> You might want to know what time it is when you are in trouble


Time to get out of trouble, n'est-ce pas?


----------

